# stocking questions for my fluval edge 23L



## Kentar0 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi again,

Just after peoples opinions about the fish which I should choose...

Could anyone give me the options for a good combo ?

I would realy prefer 5-6 fish with a clean up crew....(ideally active fish)

What species should I be looking at? 

Am totally clueless ! 

Based on your opinions and suggestions I'll make my choice  

Thank you. !


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

I would definatly choose some tetra of sorts and corrys.corrys are active fish that will be active after a while and scavenge for food and tetra give life to the higher levels of the aquarium.


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

Do you know the pH and the Hardness of your water? This is usually the first thing you will want to figure out before selecting fish. If you don't do this, the fish will likely struggle with disease and/or death if they water conditions are not matching the fishes requirements. 

Guppies are good choice because the do well in just about every water condition. Personally, they are the perfect fish for people new to tropical fish.


----------



## Kentar0 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ph I have not tested yet, will do that tomorrow. 

How do I measure the hardness ?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Thoth (Mar 16, 2011)

Your local fish store should sell test strips that you dip in your tank water. They typically will measure multiple things at once including hardness. pH, ammonia, nitrite, nitrate, general hardness and carbonate hardness are all commonly found on test strips. API makes a hardness KH/GH dropper test but may be hard to find. I know that my local Petsmarts do not carry it. I have to order mine from thatfishplace.com.


----------



## Kentar0 (Nov 5, 2012)

Ok, so the first thing I do is get up and get the coffee machine switched on lol, 

Measured my Ph levels and its between 7.4 and 7.8 

Water hardness I have no idea still, might pop in my lfs and see if they can tell me  

Does hardness have a massive effect then ?


----------



## Tazman (Jan 15, 2012)

Thoth said:


> Your local fish store should sell test strips that you dip in your tank water.


Test strips are extremely unreliable, you would be better off getting the API master freshwater testing kit with a GH and KH test kit, this will allow you to keep track of the tank yourself without taking samples to the LFS all the time, it will also give you specific numbers whereas some LFS will only tell you that the water is "good" without providing specific numbers.

Here is a link for you which will explain about General Hardness and Carbonate Hardness and it's effects on your tank.


----------



## Canadian Fish (Feb 12, 2012)

23L is 6 US Gallons. I wouldn't put much more than a Betta in there.
I saw Koimaiden suggested a trio of all male guppies or endlers for a 6 gallon aquarium, and I trust her judgement. Many of the smaller "active" fish require a larger swim area than a 6 gallon will provide, especially as they are so active. I think that size is too small for corys, I was recently told a 5.5 gallon is too small, I can't imagine that extra half gallon makes much of a difference. Maybe some shrimp as bottom feeders?


----------



## Tyler burkett (Apr 29, 2012)

good call there. i tought it said 23g yah no corries or tetras they need swiming room but a beta will work nice and shrimp will thrive.


----------

